
Parliament Shooting - ghosh
http://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-39355505
======
gpderetta
I can't seem to reach people in the area. Has the mobile network been taken
down or is it just overloaded?

Apparently, threads on the topic are being flagged down...

~~~
acosmism
yea i submitted a related article. never went through...

